# ich suche..



## dynamicpro (29. Juli 2004)

hi

ich suche ein programm mit dem ich leicht jpg dateien erstellen kann !

ich sollte den hintergrund (farbe effekt) auswäeln könnne und natürlich die schrift

ich habsschon mit der firmeninternen version von photoshop 7.0 auf english probiert doch naja 

kann mir einer ein prog sagen (sollte free ein oder ne testversion)

thx

mfg

in etwa so !solle es aussehen


----------



## Freundin (8. August 2004)

Hallo , 

ein wenig spät, aber schau mal hier:

http://www.fotofreeware.de/


----------

